# Cage Fight - Jan 26 - (a bit of blood here, not much)



## keith204 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is my second fight to shoot. Cage fighting is Mixed Martial Arts, where a boxer, a kickboxer, a jujitsu master, etc can all fight under the same set of rules. It's a pretty neat concept (though I would never want to fight). Sort of difficult to shoot, because your only option is to shoot through a chain-link fence.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## DPW2007 (Jan 28, 2008)

Number eight is my favourite one. Great capture!

David


----------



## keith204 (Jan 28, 2008)

#1 keeps reminding me of the Rocky movies... eyes unable to stay open, busted lip, etc.


----------



## Tasmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

I love number 6, the complex composition, the fence, and the expression of the fighter in the guard. Did the fight end moments after that by triangle choke?


----------



## matt-l (Jan 28, 2008)

nice shots. whats going on in number 5, is he doing a frontflip off the cage or something? i really like #10, looks great


----------



## keith204 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tasmaster said:


> I love number 6, the complex composition, the fence, and the expression of the fighter in the guard. Did the fight end moments after that by triangle choke?


 
yeah that choke didn't end the fight, but the blows he got to the head wore him out pretty quick



matt-l said:


> nice shots. whats going on in number 5, is he doing a frontflip off the cage or something? i really like #10, looks great


 
#5 - this kid was incredible, he did a karate/martial arts/whatever demonstration at the beginning.  It was awesome.  Lots of hi-ya moves, and flips, backflips, jumps, kicks, etc.  It was very intense.

#10 is one of my faves too, all his tattoos make the picture incredible.


----------



## Tasmaster (Jan 28, 2008)

The kid in #5 is doing XMA - "xtreme martial arts". They are demonstration teams that do what you saw - intense acrobatic routines set to equally intense music.


----------



## Skateboard Photographer (Jan 28, 2008)

I really like the first and last one.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 28, 2008)

I love MMA, brazilian jujitsu background myself.  Would love to do some cage fights. In the cage or photo....How'd you get hooked up with that?


----------



## keith204 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> I love MMA, brazilian jujitsu background myself. Would love to do some cage fights. In the cage or photo....How'd you get hooked up with that?


 
I do some race track photography, and the co-owner of the race track was the promoter at a cage fight about a month ago.  I went there and took pictures for him (official and only photographer...that was an cool story...wouldn't even let P&S's into the arena) and from that, got more cage fight job offers.

This recent one was a different promoter who I met at the first fight.

Here's the HIGHLIGHT GALLERY


----------



## lifeafter2am (Jan 28, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> I love MMA, brazilian jujitsu background myself.



Same here.  I ended up taking both BJJ and Aikido, which surprisingly complement each other really well!

Great shots!  I am jealous that you get to shoot those events!


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 28, 2008)

keith204 said:


> ......*wouldn't even let P&S's into the* *arena*.............


 
forgive my ignorance............P&S's?....what's that stand for?


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 28, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Same here. I ended up taking both BJJ and Aikido, which surprisingly complement each other really well!
> 
> Great shots! I am jealous that you get to shoot those events!


 
Never did it as a sport, more 'fight system', but have the itch to get in the ring....


----------



## keith204 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> forgive my ignorance............P&S's?....what's that stand for?


 
Point and Shoot cameras.  The security guards came up to me at one point and said "hey that guy up in the balcony taking pictures...is he with you?"  and I said "nope" and the guard said "ok well we will take care of him".  

The security guards threatened to make people leave who brought in any type of camera.  It was pretty intense, and fun that I was treated that well.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 28, 2008)

sounds like a good deal, surprising, but sweet deal no doubt...


----------



## keith204 (Jan 28, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> sounds like a good deal, surprising, but sweet deal no doubt...


 
why surprising?

I was pretty surprised to be the official photog at such a big event without ever having experience doing one.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 29, 2008)

keith204 said:


> why surprising?
> 
> I was pretty surprised to be the official photog at such a big event without ever having experience doing one.


 

surprised they wouldn't even allow point ans shoots............


----------



## keith204 (Jan 29, 2008)

Tennessee Landscape said:


> surprised they wouldn't even allow point ans shoots............


 
yeah me too


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm a wrestler, and my coach says that most of the best MMA guys know wrestling well. That's pretty cool.

Cage fighting is crazy stuff, definitely fun to watch! EXCELLENT low light pics man.


----------



## seemorephoto (Feb 2, 2008)

number 6 and number 10 are sick


----------

